# MS Paint - die Genies unter den Paintern...



## Fr33chen (12 Juni 2007)

Es gibt viele gute Videos, wie Leute mit Paint Autos, etc. malen.
Aber das folgende stellt doch alles in schatten.

Da hat einer die Mona Lisa mit Paint gezeichnet.
Und das Bild, wenn es fertig ist, sieht SOOOOOOOOOO geil aus...
unglaublich:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uk2sPl_Z7ZU


----------



## Muli (13 Juni 2007)

Sowas finde ich echt krass!

Würde gerne mal wissen wie lange das in Echtzeit gedauert hat!

Aber Hut Ab!!!


----------



## DJ_dorffame (18 Juni 2007)

Muli schrieb:


> Würde gerne mal wissen wie lange das in Echtzeit gedauert hat!


 
Stand dabei: 2 ½ Stunden. 
Da Vinci hat wohl wesentlich länger daran gesessen..


----------



## hdd2te (15 Juli 2007)

war nie gut in kunst, daher meine tiefste bewunderung. die firma dankt


----------



## Fr33chen (16 Juli 2007)

Im Folgenden ein Anfang einer Sammlung, der besten Paintzeichnungen mit Beschreibung und Wertung. Einfach *zum anklicken*:

*How to paint the MONA LISA with MS PAINT*
Beschreibung: Die Mona Lisa in 150 Minuten gezeichnet. Ein absolutes MUSS!
Laufzeit: 4:45, die unglaublich schnell vergehen 
Wertung: Weltklasse, so ziemlich das beste was ich in dieser Art kenne!
Vorschau:






*How to draw a car in MS. Paint*
Beschreibung: Ein cooles Auto hauptsächlich aus Kreisen hergestellt.
Laufzeit: 5:18, die unglaublich schnell vergehen 
Wertung: Musik etwas langweilig dazu, aber sehr cool dafür 
Besonders cool sind die Spiegelungen und die Felgen!
Vorschau:





*MS Paint Car - Pixelgod II*
Beschreibung: Ein blaues, etwas aufgemotztes car.
Laufzeit: 5:14, die unglaublich schnell vergehen 
Wertung: Musikalisch etwas träge, aber farblich gegenüber anderen ein echter Traum in blau!
Sogar auf Kleinigkeiten wie Profil der Reifen wurde wertgelegt. Klasse!
Vorschau:





*How to draw a PSP in Ms Paint*
Beschreibung: Die portable Playstation als Gemälde in Paint.
Laufzeit: 4:07, die unglaublich schnell vergehen 
Wertung: Die Sache ist etwas einfacher wie ein Auto oder gar die Mona Lisa, aber auch nicht schlecht gemacht.
Insgesamt nicht überragend, aber eine nette Abwechslung! 
Vorschau:


----------

